
Show HN: A.I. Resume builder for normal people - nkristoffersen
https://jobhero.org
======
dhx
I like the idea. At this stage, it appears to just make a few grammatical
suggestions. Have you found much research into how much resumes differ on an
industry-by-industry basis, profession-by-profession basis and at differing
levels of seniority? You could ask users what job title or career path they're
aiming for, and offer suggestions to help users tailor their resume
accordingly. With a repository of resumes, you could start to offer
suggestions such as:

\- "90% of people who have held a Project Manager position use 'Managing' to
describe at least one of their skills"

\- "It is rare for people whose job title includes 'Senior' to use 'Supported'
to describe their previous experience"

A few observations on the landing page:

\- No visual cue indicated that I needed to scroll down the landing page to
see "How it works".

\- If this product is "Never pay anything", why do I need to sign in? My
preference as a user would be the way [https://draw.io](https://draw.io) works
with using Offline Storage, and optional sign-in or "cloud storage" options.

\- It isn't clear whether you receive and/or store any data that users enter,
and what you do with it.

~~~
nkristoffersen
This is great feedback. Thank you so much for taking the time to write it.

1\. RE: position specific help. This is definitely a goal. I want to use the
job posting you are applying for and leverage that to guide you throughout the
process. And really I want to make the "A.I." much more intelligent over time.

2\. RE: Visual cue on landing page. Easy fix. Will push that out later today.

3\. RE: why sign up if free. An earlier prototype actually didn't have any
sort of signup but proved too limited or difficult when in came to sharing,
revising your resumes, or owning multiple resumes. It is all for the users
benefit. You should be creating multiple resumes. You should be improving your
resumes over time. Resumes are living breathing documents that evolve as you
do. A nice bonus of having accounts now is resumes can be shared via URL to be
viewed.

3.b RE: free. I feel it is unethical to charge people money to help them get
out of unemployment or underemployment. This is a project for me to give back
to society since so much of my paid work is automating jobs away. Helping
people break the cycle of underemployment is important to me. It is, in some
ways, more devastating than unemployment.

4\. RE: storage and usage. The data is stored in a PostgreSQL database on AWS.
I will try to make this more clear. I use the data to make the service better
(better AI, better design, better guides, etc). Seeing how people write their
resume using the tool helps me write better guiding AI so the user gets a
better resume at the end.

Again, thank you so much for writing your feedback. The more feedback I can
get the better I can help people get the resume they need to break the cycle.

-Nick

------
nkristoffersen
Building this as a way to help unemployed and underemployed folks find better
jobs. I welcome any feedback or ideas to make the goal more achievable.

